# WOW! This is truly amazing.



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153450035908384


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, I'm impressed. I've been interested in tapestry weaving and cannot even imagine a project of this magnitude. Thank you so much for posting this link.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Short but beautiful. What a wonderful occupation. The tapestry reminds me of the ones in The Cloisters in NYC. Boo hoo. Homesick again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is some serious weaving! Wow!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Not only amazing,but utterly magnificent,thanks for posting.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly is amazing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

You just can't help but say, "WOW!" Stunning!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow - fabulous work


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you imagine the medieval women sitting in their drafty old castles working away on their tapestries while their husbands were away battling dragons?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing!! I wish it had showed it at regular speed too. Would love to see just how they worked.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Amazing!! I wish it had showed it at regular speed too. Would love to see just how they worked.


Me too. I would like to have seen in in regular speed. I guess it would have been a loooong video then.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

The one thing my DH insisted on seeing was the tapestry factory in Paris - he was weaned on The Cloisters


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow is right. That is gorgeous. What patience.


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh Goodness, they do create magnificent tapestries! The detail is like no other made entirely by hand and eye.

My passion in weaving is tapestry in the Navajo style. I can only wish I were that skilled in my weaving.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

WOW!! That's impressive!


----------

